# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Hoelang heb je een gekneusde rib?

## mike

Hoi! 

Ik wilde even weten hoe lang duurt het als je een gekneusde rib hebt? De dokter zei dat ik een gekneusde rib had.

UPDATE: Na een week kon ik weer een beetje normaal bewegen en na 2 weken kon ik alweer voorzichtig fietsen. Na 5 weken was het over bij mij, terwijl de dokter zei na 3 tot 4 weken.

----------


## hyperengonder

Ik heb er wel eens 2 jaar last van gehad, dus het kan ff duren.

----------


## Gast1

2 jaar is echt lang voor een gekneusde rib.
Volgens mijn huisarts heb ik door langdurig hoesten een rib kneuzing gekregen.
Nu heb ik vaak pijn met ademhalen en constant pijn in de rug. Zodra ik ook maar iets zwaars til, voel ik het direct. Ik hoop dat dat het bij mij ook zo lang duurt.

----------


## hyperengonder

Bij mij was het nadat bij basketbal iemand met zijn elleboog met zijn volle gewicht in mijn ribben porde. Ik voelde het 2 jaar later nog een heel klein beetje, alleen af en toe. Maar echt last er van hooguit een maand. (is al een aantal jaren geleden, ik weet het niet precies meer hoor)

----------


## Gast1

Ik zie nu dat ik iets verkeerd heb geschreven. Ik bedoelde eigenlijk dat ik hoop dat het bij mij niet lang duurt (ipv dat ik hoop dat het ook lang duurt)

In ieder geval fijn voor je dat het nu praktisch weg is.

----------


## sarinara

hai

ja iemand viel met zijn volle gewicht op mij amai... 

ik heb het nu nog maar een week, dus ik zal moedig moeten zijn vrees ik... en ik doe zelf lichaamswerk, dat is even erg balen hoor

take care
sarinara

----------


## richard74

ook ik heb nu een aantal gekneusde ribben, maar bij mij is het niet door het vallen, maar na een mishandeling, welke afgelopen vrijdag is gebeurt, vrijdag middag na aangifte te hebben gedaan naar de huisarts, die me zei dat het waarschijnlijk over een weekje wel minder pijnlijk zou zijn.
op die vrijdag voelde ik het natuurlijk wel, maar het ging allemaal nog, dus een rustig weekend genomen en maandag gewoon weer begonnne met werken, alleen toen ging het dus wel mis.
voor mijn werk moet ik vaak artikelen tillen, zo ook deze maandag toen ik een paar oude autobanden retour nam bij een klant, ik had het even niet in de gaten, dus met volle vaart tilde ik deze banden op, en voelde toen iets snappen (een soortte van zweepslag, leek het wel) vanaf dat moment was het dus echt mis, ik kreeg bij elke beweging een pijnscheut, bij het terug instappen in de auto, kon ik mijn linkerbeen niet eens fatsoenlijk optillen, want dit deed al pijn, dus ik moest mijn been met mijn armen optillen, bij het autorijden naar de volgende klant ging het ook niet goed,bij iedere bocht deed mijn hele linkerzij pijn, ik heb met veel pijn en moeite de dag afgemaakt, maar bij thuiskomst werd het stees erger (door de rust toestand natuurlijk), ik ging even op de bank liggen om het te ontlasten, maar toen ik naar de wc wilde kon ik dus niet meer omhoog komen, het heeft een kwartier geduurd voordat ik opgestaan was.
heb ook geen goede nachtrust gehad, want ook dat ging niet lekker in bed, ik heb toen dus ook mijn werk de volgende ochtend gebeld en gezegd dat ik niets meer kon (kon niet eens meer uit bed komen) blijf nu in ieder geval tot eind van de week thuis om alles effe goed rust te geven, zie wel weer na het weekend of ik ga werken, maar ben bang dat als ik zo alle verhalen lees dat dat nog moeilijk gaat worden, ik doe dus vooral zitten werk (koerierdiensten) en veel til werk, ben dus bang dat ik dit niet kan gaan doen, maar heb ook geen zin om zolang thuis te zitten.
wat dat betreft had ik liever gehad dat mijn ribben gebroken waren, al kleven daar natuurlijk ook wel behoorlijk wat nadelen aan.

maar aansluitend op de vraag in het begin van de topic, hoelang heeft een geneusde rib in principe nodig?

----------


## Francesco

Gekneusde ribben zijn zeer pijnlijk. Ik ben ooit met mijn fiets uitgegleden op een nat bruggetje. Eerste reactie:zeer hevige pijn en m oeit met bewegen.
Dag daarna: echt ALLES doe zeer. Er zit dan vocht in de tussenribspiertjes en soms tussen de pleurabladen (binnenkant ribben en buitenkant long). Dat duurt een aantal dagen en neemt dan af, aks je in rust bent. Bewegen is de eerst dagen sowieso pijnlijk en tillen nog meer. Afhankelijk van de plaats van de beschadigde ribben doen de spieren daaromheen ook mee (rug, buik, schouder). Moeilijk ademen hoort er de eerste week ook bij. Tijdens de nacht komen de andere spieren tot rust en verandert de stand van je wervelkolom. Ineens word je dan wakker, omdat de spieren die aangedaan zijn ineens tijdens de rusttoestand in een kramp schieten. Ook wanneer je in je slaap gaat draaien kan dat een heftige pijn geven. Rust en tijd zijn Oplossingen?
Goede pijnstilling. Soms helpt zeer stevige/ nauwzittende kleding of een (nier)band of breed tape. Dit ondersteunt de bewegingen. Elke keer dat je een beweging maakt die pijn doet, maak je dat de genezing wordt verstoord.
Niet doen dus. Als de eerste fase over is (1 week?) moet je wel bewegen, maar nooit over de pijngrensheen gaan! Hoe lang kan het duren: afhankelijk van de genomen rust in de eerste dagen kun je het nog maande voelen. Van invloed is ook of tijdens de beschadiging het botvlies wat rond de ribben zit, kapot is gegaan. Doe voorzichting: gekneusde ribben zijn niet lekker!

----------


## Nicolek

Vraag: Ga je voor een gekneusde rib naar je huisarts?
Mijn antwoord is Ja, immers je kunt zelf niet met zekerheid stellen
dat je een gekneusde rib hebt.

Maar, mijn huisarts heeft een andere mening. 
Voor een gekneusde rib ga je niet naar hem toe, 
daar moet jezelf achterkomen en maatregelen nemen.

Zal ieder huisarts zo zijn?

Nicole

----------


## Francesco

Je hebt kennelijk een huisarts die niet deugt! Lijkt me erg lastig. Reageert hij/zij ook zo op andere problemen of alleen bij een gekneusde rib?

----------


## geversduin2007

Hallo,

Na de berichten gelezen te hebben weet ik eogenlijk nog niet goed hoelang het duurt.Mijn huisarts heeft gezegd ongeveer 6 weken en rustig aandoen,maar dat vind ik een ruim begrip.Ik heb de gekneusde rib gekrgen door hoesten.Ik heb het nu bijna 2 weken maar merk nog geen echte verbetering ondanks dat ik zoveel mogelijk rust hou.ik heb het meeste last als ik ga liggen en 's morgens als ik opsta.Ik hoop wat reacties te krijgen over wat het beste te doen.
met vriendelijke groeten,
Marijke

----------


## maartjemarijke

Hoi bijna naamgenoot,
Zelf vaakgekneusde ribben door hoesten gehad(ben nu gestopt met roken)
Wat mij geweldig hielp was Superblue bij toeval ontdekt op het internet.
Het is een smeermiddel op basis van pijnverminderende kruiden, je hoeft dus niets te slikken wat erg prettig is, gewoon 3a4maal daags even smeren, ruikt ook nog lekker en is niet vet.
Als je bij google het woord intikt kom je het vanzelf tegen.
Groetjes en sterkte Maartje Marijke

----------


## Van Opstal

Hoi,

Ik kan ook mee praten over gekneude ribben, het vooruitzicht dat het nog wel 2 jaar kan duren voordat je eraf bent maakt me niet echt vrolijk. Ben samen met mijn pony gevallen, hij viel met mij op zijn rug(in draf) en met die snelheid kwam ik op de grond terecht, kreeg ook bijna geen lucht meer en we waren in de bossen (alleen), Ik merkte de volgende dag dat ik aan de rechterzijde gekneusde ribben heb. Niet echt prettig maar goed wat doe je eraan. ik hoop dat het geen 2 jaar gaat duren, als ik lang zit dan krijg ik er echt last van. Maar dan mag mijn wederhelft me fijn masseren da's wel een voordeel van gekeusd zijn.

Groetjes Esther

----------


## Justify

Ik had ook gekneusde ribben door hoestbuien. Ik ben zelden ziek, maar als ik het ben dan is het meteen ernstig. Ik voel met je mee, want het is het zeker niet prettig. Ik heb zelf gewoon rust genomen, niet te diep inademen. Rokerige ruimtes vermijden en zelf even gestopt met roken. En nu heb ik er geen last meer van.

----------


## red

Ik heb moeten constateren dat ik het herstel constant naar boven moet afronden. Toen het gebeurde zeiden ze bij het ziekenhuis tot 3 weken voor de pijn weggaat en rond de 6 weken voordat je weer een beetje normaal kan bewegen. Ik zit dinsdag op 6 weken en ik moet zeggen het doet nog behoorlijk zeer, s-nachts is nog helemaal een ramp. Ik voel het ook de hele dag wat erg vermoeiend is meestal ben ik tegen het einde van de middag echt op. Vrijdag voor het eerst een hele avond in een restaurant gezeten en ik was gesloopt. Ik heb gehoord van een collega dat hij er zeker 6 maanden mee heeft gelopen. Ik begin er echt in te geloven dat het ook zo lang zou kunnen gaan duren. Helaas dans ik Tango en hier moet ik dus helemaal niet aan denken omdat er veel wordt gedraaid met de boven lichaam. Als pijnstiller kreeg ik eerst Arthrotec 50 (pas op voor maagklachten) en daarna Zaldiar (combi-middel). Nemen niet alle pijn weg maar maken het dragelijk.

----------


## mamamoeska

hallo lezers ik heb botontkalking maar ben alleen en moest laminaat uit mn slaapkarer halen. wegens lekkage . zolang ik rustig bezig was kon het , met op en af ben 64jr avonds ik was kapot werd. snachs wakker van de pijn kan haast niet ademen alles doet zeer vreselijk . maar toch steek ik voor jullie allemaal een kaarsje aan. zodat ik verlichting mag komen . daarom help elkaar als het kan .

----------


## beenen87

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zit op het moment in het buitenlijk en heb tijdens het surfen een klapper gemaakt en ben op mijn giek (ding waar je aan vasthoud van aliminium & carbon) gevallen van 3 m hoogte...de giek is zeg maar overdwars op mijn hele borstkas gekomen! of eigenlijk ik op de giek.

nou heb ik daarna nog wel doorgesurfd, ookal had ik wel wat pijn. Maar heb het nu een week ongeveer en ik heb nog niet echt het idee dat het minder word.. ben nog wel wezen surfen, maar niet te lang en niet te intensief. Dus dat ik dat nog kan enzo (na al jullie verhalen) zegt wel dat het niet zo heel ernstig is denk ik! heb alleen wel last met Sommige bewegingen (zwemmen op mijn zij liggen enz)! Maar het is vooral op mn borstbeen...

En wil hier in Gran Canaria niet naar een huisarts.. heb zon vermoeden dat ik daar niet veel verder meekom.. Ik zoek gewoon praktische tips,.. Kan het heel veel kwaad en hoelang zal dit nog duren?

Groetjes Amanda

----------


## Francesco

Grappig, mijn reactie van een jaar geleden is nog steeds actueel. Op 6 mei ben ik onderuit gegaan op een trapje: ribkneuzing links. De arts (in Frankrijk) scheef een pittige pijnstilling voor en een wikkel- gordelband. 25 cm breed, 2.50 metyer lang en alleenin de lengte elastisch. (Thuasne, Cemen, Nijkerk) De medicatie heb ik 3 dagen ingenomen, de band heb ik sindsdien regelmatig gedragen. Je hebt wel iemand nodig die hem vasthoudt, want alleen krijg je dat ding niet goed. Bij gekneusde ribben is het zo, dat je de eerste weken zeer veel last hebt, maar dat de laatste 25% van het herstel maandenlang kan duren. Helaas, ik ben ervaringsdeskundige: het is niet anders. 
Beenen87: Kwaad kan het niet, maar de eerste 75% moet je echt met pijnstilling en rust laten genezen. Sterkte

----------


## emc

Ik ben vorige zondag van de ladder, en met mijn ribben op het aanrecht van de keuken, gevallen. Ik bezocht de arts die wachtdienst had. Gekneusde of gebarsten ribben, was de diagnose. En ik kreeg dafalgan codeïne. Nu een week later kan ik nog geen uur aan een stuk slapen van de pijn. Ik krijg ook blauwe plekken. Mijn huisarts, waar ik ondertussen ook bij was, zei dat dit een ruime tijd kon duren. Ik heb nu ook al biofenac geprobeerd. Maar ik krepeer. Elke beweging is te veel. Ook mijn borstbeen en mijn rug doen nu pijn. Ik ga nog steeds werken, ik heb trouwens maar kantoorwerk, maar zie echt af. Ik ben nochtans veel pijn gewoon en heb een hoge pijndrempel. Wat kan ik nog meer doen???

----------


## MootjeMo

Ongeveer een jaar geleden heb ik een heel zwaar ongeluk gehad waarbij ik o.a. zo ongeveer al mn ribben gekneusd c.q. gebroken had... Nu een jaar later heb ik er zo nu en dan nog hevig last van. Zo ben ik dit weekend naar de bioscoop geweest. Ze hadden daar vrij relaxte stoelen waarin je automatisch onderuit zakt. Nu zou ik willen dat ik netjes rechtop was blijven zitten, want ik verga van de pijn aan mn ribben... Mijn vader is ooit eens van een ladder gevallen, zo'n 12 jaar geleden... nog altijd heeft hij er zo nu en dan last van... Kortom: ik vraag me af of het überhaupt ooit echt over gaat. Het is maar net denk ik hoe je er mee om gaat en of je weet wat je wel en niet kan doen... Sterkte ermee allemaal! Groetjes MootjeMo

----------


## Cat23

er zijn dus meer mensen die zich letterlijk een breuk hoesten.
Hoe kan het dat de een wel zijn ribben kan kneuzen met hoesten, terwijl een ander die heviger hoest het niet krijgt?

Vorig jaar heb ik met langdurig hoesten mijn ribben gekneust gehad. Ongeveer 2 maanden had ik pijn bij hoesten, hard praten, tillen, slapen, niezen, lachen, de bekende pijnveroorzakers.
Nu hoest ik, sinds 2 dagen nog maar, en voel dat ik al weer aardig op weg ben. Is het zo dat als je eenmaal gekneusde ribben hebt gehad dat het dan een zwakke plek blijft?

Ik herken het trouwens van die huisarts die zei dat de persoon niet langs hoefde te komen. De assistente van mijn huisarts zei het zelfde. Wat voel je precies? en wanneer? oh,dan zijn je ribben gekneusd. De pijn gewoon uitzitten. Duurt een maand of 2.
Daar kon ik het mee doen...

----------


## Sylvia93

ik heb 2 jaar geleden een kneuzing aan mn ribben gehad omdat een meisje tijdens zwemmen keihard in mn ribbenkast trapte met een zwemflipper:S
ik heb hier afentoe nog steeds last van, en dan kun je idd nagaan dat het al 2 jaar geleden is....

----------


## rodimike

> Ik had ook gekneusde ribben door hoestbuien. Ik ben zelden ziek, maar als ik het ben dan is het meteen ernstig. Ik voel met je mee, want het is het zeker niet prettig. Ik heb zelf gewoon rust genomen, niet te diep inademen. Rokerige ruimtes vermijden en zelf even gestopt met roken. En nu heb ik er geen last meer van.


hallo ik heb volgens mijn huisarts ook gekneusde ribben maar ik wist niet dat het zo zeer kon doen ik kan niet doorademen en als ik op een speciale manier mijn arm beweegt doet het ook vreselijk zeer ik ben bang dat het een klaplong is maar dat zal wel niet af en toe lijkt het wel of ik vocht voelt borrellen zou dat normaal zijn met een gekneusde rib ik ben een astma patient en hoest veel daar is het ook doorgekomen zegt mijn arts kan iemand mij vertellen wat voor pijn je voelt en hoel;ang het duurt ik heb het links gr. marian

----------


## Mykos

Hoi,was aan het internet aan het surfen om meer te weten te komen over gekneusde ribben.
Zodoende hier terecht gekomen.
Ik heb sinds twee weken mijn ribben gekneusd en heb daar een vraagje over....gisteren viel de pijn veel mee en dan ga je toch weer een aantal dingen doen...verder geen last van gehad...echter vandaag kon ik weer bijna mijn bed niet uit van de pijn....is dit een normale reactie...dus een dag goed en daarna weer hevige pijn...?

----------


## Francesco

> Hoi,was aan het internet aan het surfen om meer te weten te komen over gekneusde ribben.
> Zodoende hier terecht gekomen.
> Ik heb sinds twee weken mijn ribben gekneusd en heb daar een vraagje over....gisteren viel de pijn veel mee en dan ga je toch weer een aantal dingen doen...verder geen last van gehad...echter vandaag kon ik weer bijna mijn bed niet uit van de pijn....is dit een normale reactie...dus een dag goed en daarna weer hevige pijn...?


Ja, Mykos, dat is een normale reactie. De tussenribspieren en het botvlies wat over je ribben zit zwelt op doordat er bloed naar toe gaat. Daardoor is er minder ruimte en doet elke beweging pijn. Therapie: rustig bewegen gedurende enkele weken en NIET diep ademhalen of sporten. Hierdoor activeer je de doorbloeding en dat is in het beginstadium dus niet prettig.
Beterschap, Francesco

----------


## Mykos

Dank je Francesco!!

----------


## rodimike

hallo Mykos wat jij zegt dat het minder word en een paar dagen later weer erger heb ik ook de ene dag denk ik het gaat weer en de andere dag is het weer hopeloos paar dagen geleden was ik op mijn dochter haar verjaardag ging redelijk goed ik moest niesen en hoorde weer knak en kon geen adem meer halen en was weer terug bij af hopeloos maar nu gaat het wel weer een beetje maar ben als de dood dat ik weer moet niesen en in de ochtend als je gerust heb en in de avond als je moe word dan is het weer heel pijnlijk gr. marian

----------


## Maggy80

Hey hey!!

Auw auw auw, wat vervelend!! Heb vrijdagavond een deurkruk in m´n zij gekregen en heb nu meerdere gekneusde ribben...Ben naar de dokterswacht geweest en hij zei 6 weken rust. Nu ga ik morgen (maandag) toch gewoon maar aan het werk, maar weet niet of dit wel verstandig is. 
Elke beweging doet zeer en ben ook erg moe hierdoor. 
Wie heeft DE tip om minder pijn te hebben of dat de pijn sneller over is?
Asprinietjes helpen wel een beetje maar of dat wel zo gezond is....


Liefs Margriet

----------


## Francesco

Beste Maggy,
als je bent gaan werken lig je nu denk ik helemaal plat. Je lichaam heeft rust nodig en bewegingen die geen pijn doen. Had even de posts hierboven gelezen. Paracetamol is beter dan aspirine denk ik. Sterkere pijnstilling had de doktersdienst wel mogen voorschrijven! Ben benieuwd hoe het met je is. Beterschap anyway.

----------


## Maggy80

> Beste Maggy,
> als je bent gaan werken lig je nu denk ik helemaal plat. Je lichaam heeft rust nodig en bewegingen die geen pijn doen. Had even de posts hierboven gelezen. Paracetamol is beter dan aspirine denk ik. Sterkere pijnstilling had de doktersdienst wel mogen voorschrijven! Ben benieuwd hoe het met je is. Beterschap anyway.


Bedankt voor je reactie Fransesco !!

De maandag dat ik aan het werk ben geweest viel gelukkig mee. M'n collega's waren erg lief en hebben erg goed om me gedacht gelukkig  :Smile:  Ze namen me bijna al m'n werk uit handen hahaha  :Wink: 

Gaat nu al stukken beter hoor alleen 's nachts is het nog behoorlijk pijnlijk!! Kan soms m'n bedje niet eens uitkomen, maar heb nu wel pijnstillers met codeine, die neem ik dan voor de nacht, codeine zorgt ervoor dat het hoesten vermindert. 

We wachten maar af en doen maar gewoon lekker rustig aan  :Wink: 

Hoe gaat het nu eigenlijk met jou ribben?

Liefs Margriet

----------


## Francesco

Dag Margriet,
Dank voor je reactie. Nog steeds voel ik bij inspanning de zere plek, terwijl het toch al in mei was. Ooit is het over. 
Jij ook verder beterschap, maar blijf voorzichtig doen.
Groet,
Francesco

----------


## Dinielam

Ik heb na een auto ongeluk mijn ribben gekneust, en heb erg veel pijn, ontzie mij in alles maar het schiet niet op. Nu 4weken verder nog geen verbetering. Ik lees dat ik erg veel geduld moet hebben....vraag mij af moet ik nu gedoceerd bewegen of niet?????gr. Dinie.

----------


## Francesco

Gedoseerd bewegen is goed, omdat er dan bloed doorstroomt, waardoor genezing ontstaat. iet bewegen bespoedigt de genezing niet. en ja, sorry, 4 weken is nog maar kort. beterschap.

----------


## vdveld

Bij mij is vrijdag een gekneusde rib geconstateerd  :Frown: 
Het gebeurde met basketbal, ik wilde hem erin schieten en een klasgenoot kwam met zijn volle gewicht op mij terecht. Ik kon gelijk niet meer verder.

----------


## vdveld

oh dit gekneusde rib topic is bijna 5 jaar oud hahaha

----------


## ZuluAlfa

Ik had vorig jaar ook een gekneusde rib.

Ik had pijnlijke steken en pijn in mn borst bij het ademhalen. Vooral lachen was erg joh, deed pijn  :Frown: 
Nou de volgende dag naar de dokter natuurlijk en die zei: gekneusde rib. Een maand lang niet sporten  :Frown:  Volgende dag sportdag met de klas natuurlijk, ik op een bankje bij het veld.. Onder de aspirine en ibuprofen. Jawel ik moest wel naar school met mijn gekneusde rib.

Ijs wel een keertje geprobeerd maar wat echt helpt is gewoon het verstrijken van de tijd, dit duurt dus ongeveer een kalendermaand. Na 3 weken ging het wel langzaamaan beter en kon ik alweer fitnessen, maar als het pijn deed stopte ik wel. Oefeningen als biceps en tricips oefeningen enzo konden prima.

Tjaa dus kortom, een gekneusde rib is niet fijn. Maar naarmate de tijd verdergaat, wordt het wel steeds ietsje beter!

----------

